# Tivo online is new and improved



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

seems to finally work properly after all these years !


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

tivoknucklehead said:


> seems to finally work properly after all these years !


How so?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

The site is reborn. Check it out. http://online.tivo.com/start/guide There is now a gear icon to change devices. Too bad they couldn't spend time fixing the guide too.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

JoeKustra said:


> The site is reborn. Check it out. http://online.tivo.com/start/guide There is now a gear icon to change devices. Too bad they couldn't spend time fixing the guide too.


If the 'ONLINE' is maintained it appears there's much improvement. If that 'guide' stays current .......... I've never scheduled using anything but material I've confirmed using information I've confirmed but this looks to be promising. I selected my Roamio and there was only the 'FAVORITES' - Looks promising!!


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Still fairly useless as streaming shows doesn't work OOH via web browser still. (Not that it works well for mobile devices OOH either mind you). I guess one upside to "stay at home" orders.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

ufo4sale said:


> How so?


before it was slow, especially moving onepasses between tivos. new version is snappy


----------



## Chambemd (Apr 15, 2020)

Hey Folks,

I've been using the online site daily since working from home to stream content from my Roamio to my desktop. I think I was online when the upgrade was pushed yesterday afternoon, and ever since, there's no option to play local content from the DVR - it only provides options for streaming networks. Anyone else seeing the same and/or is there a setting that I might need to change? It would be a shame if they depricated this feature...


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Chambemd said:


> Hey Folks,
> I've been using the online site daily since working from home to stream content from my Roamio to my desktop. I think I was online when the upgrade was pushed yesterday afternoon, and ever since, there's no option to play local content from the DVR - it only provides options for streaming networks. Anyone else seeing the same and/or is there a setting that I might need to change? It would be a shame if they depricated this feature...


Good news: the arrow to the left of the program is the play button. Bad news: All I get is a BSC. I logged out and back in but no help.

Roamio TE3.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

I don't see an arrow or any other way to play a recorded show. Ad blocker is off, pop-ups are allowed. Roamio Pro on TE3.

Using the guide and setting up a new OnePass was faster. But I guess I won't be able to watch on my PC just yet.

The Android app updated today too. It plays shows with no problem.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

moyekj said:


> Still fairly useless as streaming shows doesn't work OOH via web browser still. (Not that it works well for mobile devices OOH either mind you). I guess one upside to "stay at home" orders.


IIRC it does if you set up OOH via the app first. It just doesn't have a way to setup OOH on the site.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> IIRC it does if you set up OOH via the app first. It just doesn't have a way to setup OOH on the site.


That's for the iOS/Android apps. The web version for streaming OOH to a computer out of home has never worked (aside from apparently a few scattered individuals). i.e. TiVo has always intentionally disabled OOH streaming for web version. I can test it easily even while at home by simply enabling VPN on my PC.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

moyekj said:


> That's for the iOS/Android apps. The web version for streaming OOH to a computer out of home has never worked (aside from apparently a few scattered individuals). i.e. TiVo has always intentionally disabled OOH streaming for web version.


I thought if you set it up using one of the mobile apps then the OOH on a laptop worked? I thought they enabled that a couple years back. Although I've never actually tried it myself, so maybe the people who claimed it worked were just wrong.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> I thought if you set it up using one of the mobile apps then the OOH on a laptop worked? I thought they enabled that a couple years back. Although I've never actually tried it myself, so maybe the people who claimed it worked were just wrong.


Not for me. I can enable OOH streaming within the app on my phone, then test by disabling WiFi on the phone and streaming over cell data and confirm it works. But then trying laptop away from home (or even on my home network with VPN enabled) it doesn't even give you the option to "play"/stream.


----------



## Chambemd (Apr 15, 2020)

So I can still stream locally from the Android App (with an option to play from My Recordings and start at a pause point) but there is no option in Tivo Online to play a recording. The green arrow that previously allowed you to start a recording next to an episode title has been replaced with a giant Play button with streaming options in a dropdown - there is no option to play locally.

I'm still hoping I'm overlooking something but this really seems like a conscious oversight or the delayed implementation of a key feature.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

See post 8. While the BSC is running, pause works and the play button also works. Too bad I can't watch programs.

Just put your cursor on top of that triangle to the LEFT of the title.


----------



## Chambemd (Apr 15, 2020)

I'm not seeing a triangle next to the left of any episode names and I've tried multiple browswers. I've attached a screenshot of a program that's saved on the Roamio with the giant Play button indicating only that Prime is available...


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm seeing "Not currently available" messages underneath the descriptions of all my recorded shows, unless they're also available for streaming. Apparently TiVo Online is now only for streaming.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Roamio TE3:









If I select Play, all I get is a BSC.


----------



## kwright9 (Apr 16, 2020)

I am seeing the same problem as others, I am at home on the same network as my Tivo, but the new interface is only showing options for shows that have streaming options, any recorded shows without streaming just show as "not currently available". Unlike the picture posted above, my site isn't showing a play button the right of the show title. It does show the number of episodes for that show title on shows that have more then one recording. Shows that are alone have nothing in that space. I am on a Roamio, not running hydra. I also have an Premiere on the same account and it behaves the same way. Android app still has the ability to play recordings.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

The new TiVo Online does seem better. 

I manage my elderly mother's TiVo and found the old online version so bad it was useless. The iPad version worked well enough to accomplish what I needed. I just tried the new TiVo Online in my desktop web browser and it worked well. 

I did not need to play anything. But I did edit multiple One Passes and it seemed to work well.


----------



## anthonymoody (Apr 29, 2008)

I get nothing more than a buggy mess. Constant server errors.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

No play options here with a Roamio Pro and Bolt (TE3). Tried IE and Chromium Edge.

Scott


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm having major problems transferring OnePasses from my Roamio Pro to my XL4. I may have to try a different program to do this. Used to work flawlessly.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

HerronScott said:


> No play options here with a Roamio Pro and Bolt (TE3). Tried IE and Chromium Edge.
> 
> Scott


the play button is there, but all I get is a spinning blue circle when I try to play a recorded show. I'm sure this bug will get fixed

tried FF and chrome


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

the play feature is working today !
but there still is buffering problem


----------



## DBrunetti (Dec 6, 2016)

Just contacted TiVo support on the website via email. Hopefully this will get resolve soon.


----------



## DBrunetti (Dec 6, 2016)

tivoknucklehead said:


> the play button is there, but all I get is a spinning blue circle when I try to play a recorded show. I'm sure this bug will get fixed
> 
> tried FF and chrome


I just checked and there is no play button and I still can't watch recordings or live TV. There are options for streaming but I haven't tried them. I didn't buy a TiVo to stream.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

DBrunetti said:


> I just checked and there is no play button and I still can't watch recordings or live TV. There are options for streaming but I haven't tried them. I didn't buy a TiVo to stream.


Still no play button from PC's on my local network. I've opened a case on it.

Scott


----------



## Chambemd (Apr 15, 2020)

Yup, still no play button on multiple browsers with only the ability to stream content. I emailed support a few days back but haven't seen an update yet.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Chambemd said:


> Yup, still no play button on multiple browsers with only the ability to stream content. I emailed support a few days back but haven't seen an update yet.


Same here, even in home and without VPN there is no play option any longer.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I just noticed they moved the play arrow back to the right side of the program name when you go to transfer recordings.








It's still on the left when viewing My Shows. Post 18


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

DBrunetti said:


> Just contacted TiVo support on the website via email. Hopefully this will get resolve soon.


This made me laugh out loud, as the kids say.


----------



## USN1Guy (Jul 23, 2011)

tivoknucklehead said:


> seems to finally work properly after all these years !


Not so fast there!

It was about 15 April 2020 that I notice that TiVo Online was working properly. The program failed its basic function in that when I tried to view on my WIN 10 Pro PC any of my recorded programs recorded on my Roamio DVR I always got a "Not Currently Available" notice. I gave TiVo awhile to correct the issue but by 21 April the problem persisted.

I queried TiVo via their Chat feature and was told that they recognized the problem and are working the issue but could give me an ETR date. I check just now an the status of my query in their dBase is "Problem Logged".

Does anyone have the same problem and have a fix I can implement?

Regards, P. Martin
Bethesda, MD


----------



## DBrunetti (Dec 6, 2016)

USN1Guy said:


> Not so fast there!
> 
> It was about 15 April 2020 that I notice that TiVo Online was working properly. The program failed its basic function in that when I tried to view on my WIN 10 Pro PC any of my recorded programs recorded on my Roamio DVR I always got a "Not Currently Available" notice. I gave TiVo awhile to correct the issue but by 21 April the problem persisted.
> 
> ...


I also contacted TiVo through a chat over a week ago and basically got the same answer. As of this morning I'm still seeing the same issues that you are having and I've started wondering if it works for TiVos using TE4 and not for ones using TE3.


----------



## vaquero (Jan 14, 2020)

DBrunetti said:


> I also contacted TiVo through a chat over a week ago and basically got the same answer. As of this morning I'm still seeing the same issues that you are having and I've started wondering if it works for TiVos using TE4 and not for ones using TE3.


I have a Roamio on TE4 and a Premiere on TE3. I can access them both and set up recordings and one passes using Tivo Online, but when I try to play a recording it tells me "not currently available".


----------



## USN1Guy (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback guys. 
Looks like its not just me being picked on by TiVo.
There's a few things I didn't include in my 25 April post. Yes, I don't have the triangular shaped green play button next to any of the programs showing up under "My Shows." Also the TiVo Online app works on my iPhone 8. But, remember that its doesn't work on my desktop PC running WIN10 Pro and the Chrome browser.
Looks like TiVo needs to subcontract their Online program to a more experienced contractor, hopefully, soon.


----------



## Laughs Brightly (Jan 23, 2016)

Definitely can confirm the app seems to work better. Decided to sell a Roamio OTA and have been moving 3 TB of files to a Bolt and with only one hiccup everything has been working very well so far.


----------



## sharky65 (Feb 23, 2008)

The only way that I can play a recorded tv show on my PC is if it is available on Amazon Prime. Otherwise, there is no play green arrow. I am using the latest version of the Chrome browser.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Lol--I tried to try just now and TiVo Online just gave me a blue spinning circle before I could even sign in.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

tivoknucklehead said:


> before it was slow, especially moving onepasses between tivos. new version is snappy


I call BS...mine loads slow as molasses. I have 200/200 fibre internet. Been over 90 seconds now and still hasn't loaded.



Mikeguy said:


> Lol--I tried to try just now and TiVo Online just gave me a blue spinning circle before I could even sign in.


Exactly what I have right now.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

No problems with the speed loading the website here but still no play button.

Scott


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

HerronScott said:


> No problems with the speed loading the website here but still no play button.
> Scott


I get a Play arrow, but still end up with a BSC. Using IE11.

With Chrome I can play the program.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> I get a Play arrow, but still end up with a BSC. Using IE11.
> 
> *With Chrome I can play the program.*


Thanks for the reminder!

Can't log on to TiVo Online with Edge--just a BSC. _Can_ get in with Chrome and Internet Explorer.

However, when I try to play a show:


> Problem Playing Show
> We are unable to detect your TiVo streaming device from this location. If you are currently away from home, streaming video is not supported at this time.


Even though I am right in front of my TiVo box and it in fact is playing a show on my TV.


----------



## Foobarsky (Oct 11, 2002)

Still not working for me....Really too bad. The old version was slow and buggy, but at least it (mostly) worked.


----------



## jimpmc (Oct 31, 2001)

Foobarsky said:


> Still not working for me....Really too bad. The old version was slow and buggy, but at least it (mostly) worked.


I am able to play non-CCI protected recordings like local networks and Discovery Channel using online.tivo.com. It will not let me play protected shows like from HBO, MTV, etc. I believe this was the case on the old site as well.

I can stream those shows via the Android Phone app, however. It is annoying that PCs cannot stream all shows but I don't think that has changed.


----------



## Foobarsky (Oct 11, 2002)

iOS apps not working for me, either. They go through a new "set up streaming" process -- which sometimes seems to work, and sometimes fails -- and then tries to stream the content...but then fails and goes back to the "set up streaming" thing. 

Frustrating.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

This whole redesign is intended solely to earn TiVo commissions on streaming referrals, while further disrespecting the existing DVR user base. When I don't want to start up a TV, it's really frustrating to have to go to the Android app (which unlike other apps logs me out fairly quickly), instead of TiVo Online for watching a recorded show or deleting that show.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I've noticed that it won't let you get to all of "my shows" if you have a folder with a lot of shows in it. It just stops after the first N (might be around 80 or 100 where it gives up).


----------



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

HerronScott said:


> No problems with the speed loading the website here but still no play button.
> 
> Scott


I was having the same problem, but I checked today and the play button is there and I can play my recordings again! (I'm using Firefox in case it's relevant)


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

davidblackledge said:


> I was having the same problem, but I checked today and the play button is there and I can play my recordings again! (I'm using Firefox in case it's relevant)


Working here too! This is with Chromium Edge.

Scott


----------



## DBrunetti (Dec 6, 2016)

HerronScott said:


> Working here too! This is with Chromium Edge.
> 
> Scott


Just tried it. Working again!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I can't even get to the sign-in page...geesh


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Bierboy said:


> I can't even get to the sign-in page...geesh


Try using the link from TiVo.com.


----------



## saeba (Oct 12, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> Try using the link from TiVo.com.


I believe ad-blocking can prevent login on the page.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Much is working now, but it still often fails to access my To-do List and Recording Activity:


----------



## WorldBandRadio (Dec 20, 2010)

JoeKustra said:


> ...Check it out. http://online.tivo.com/start/guide ...


All I'm seeing is the spinning blue circle.


----------

